# Mimzys babies!! Tampa Florida there are still a few left!



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Here are some more photos!!! :wink: 

Black rex top eared boy the only white he has on him is on his toes . So cute!  



Black self rex dumbo boy he only has white feet  



Black rex dumbo birk ( more white ) boy . PLEEEEEEASE take me home with you  




Black rex dumbo birk (less white) boy . I would love to stay with my brother! PLEEEEEEASE take me to  




Beige rex dumbo boy ruby eyes :roll: 





8)


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Mimzys babies!! Tampa Florida there are still a few left*

ooh, i wish i could take them.....if i wasnt living with my sister in a no pets rental i soooooo would take all of them.....theyd all get to be together


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Mimzys babies!! Tampa Florida there are still a few left*




thought I would throw in a few more photos!!!!!


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Mimzys babies!! Tampa Florida there are still a few left*

I sent you a PM.

Sorry but I may have inadvertantly sent it several times.


----------

